
Predictions on Nokia’s new platform strategy: new OS for the US - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/01/27/predictions-on-nokias-new-platform-strategy-new-os-for-the-us/
======
regularfry
The problem with these predictions is that they presume that Nokia is in some
sense rational. If they'd said "5: Current R&D employees to be replaced by a
single shaved moose with a caffeine addiction," then that might come close to
approximating Nokia's historical behaviour.

That being said, this _is_ Elop's first real chance to show what direction
he's pushing in, and how much influence he's actually able to wield.

